# LeBron sends in paperwork to change jersey number



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

> INDEPENDENCE, Ohio (AP) -- The number on LeBron James' back will be different next season. The Cleveland Cavaliers can only hope the logo on the front of his jersey remains the same.
> 
> James has filed paperwork with the NBA to change his uniform number next season to No. 6 from No. 23, the league confirmed Tuesday. James said earlier this season he would be willing to give up No. 23 in an effort to have the NBA retire it in honor of Michael Jordan.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/2010/news/03/02/lebron.number.change.ap/index.html?ls=iref:nbahpt2


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)




----------

